# Wanting to find a GOOD Field trial trainer for dog



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

I will be purchasing a new lab pup. With the pedigree of this dog, I am very interested in running trials with it and potentially breeding it should it develop into the dog I want it to become. I have zero experience in training for trials, let alone doing trials, I want to find a GOOD, REPUTABLE trailer to help me train my pup. I have Personally trained all my hunting dogs in the past so I want to be hands on and I want a trainer who is going to support positive reinforcement over excessive use of a shock collar. (I want my dog to do something because it wants to please, and it loves doing it versus being afraid of getting shocked.) I am in the Midwest (Minnesota). And a starting point for field tests would be JH but one day I would love to try for AFC.

Any suggestions on trainers?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

FT doesn't begin with JH and you will never reach AFC without use of an e-collar even if you have the bestest horse out there. I am not trying to belittle your goals just inform you that they aren't realistic in today's world of FT. Best advise is to go visit Jim Van Engin at Right Start Kennels and here it from the horses mouth. Maybe he will put you on his waiting list.


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh I think you had me wrong I use e-collars in my own training, and think they are beneficial when used correctly. I have just seen too many of my buddies dogs trained too hard with the e-collar that the dog is just a complete mess and afraid. My neighbor just got his golden back and he was telling me you should never verbally tell a dog what to do you just shock it, and it will know by the pattern of shocks what to do. 

For me I have always told the dog what I want done then if it breaks without a verbal release then you shock (just an example.)


----------



## schroho (Feb 3, 2012)

Tim Springer and Lauren Haynes from *Dynamic Retrievers* have been my saving grace. They are located north of Stillwater MN in the summer and Texas in the winter. Was in the same boat as you. Trained all my dogs on my own for hunting and Hunt Test but was interested in the Field Trial Game. Tim and Lauren along with a few other people have helped me first become a better dog owner and second a better handler. Its a slow road but one worth taking.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you are using the term field trails but really mean you want to run hunt test. JH is the lowerst level of AKC hunt test. Very big difference and that is what Raymond was referring to when he said it is hard to compete in trials without the collar. Yes, you are right too many abuse the use of the E-collar and can ruin a very nice dog. Join a local club so you will have a trianing group to train with. Meet up with some of the old timers and ask them for help.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

If you are close to Mondovi, Wi, check out Wayne Curtis and Fox Hollow kennels. Since his boys have joined him, they are running the gamit of hunt tests to field trials and can help sort out the abilities of you and your dog. No abuse going on there.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Rick Stawski, FineLine Retreivers, Milaca, Mn. Great guy, Great trainer.


----------



## rholton (Oct 26, 2010)

Marc Patton with Hidden Acres Retrievers in Monticello, MN. He trained here in GA last winter and I got to spend a lot of time training with him. He is who I would recommend. (717) 395-8036


----------



## Backwater (Jul 10, 2013)

slzigler said:


> Oh I think you had me wrong I use e-collars in my own training, and think they are beneficial when used correctly. I have just seen too many of my buddies dogs trained too hard with the e-collar that the dog is just a complete mess and afraid. My neighbor just got his golden back and he was telling me you should never verbally tell a dog what to do you just shock it, and it will know by the pattern of shocks what to do.
> 
> For me I have always told the dog what I want done then if it breaks without a verbal release then you shock (just an example.)


Who are you hanging around with? My goodness, just shock them????


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

DMO01 said:


> Rick Stawski, FineLine Retreivers, Milaca, Mn. Great guy, Great trainer.


I whole heartedly agree. My young Golden and I have joined Rick at his excellent winter training grounds outside Tallahassee, FL for the last three years and we will be with him again this winter.

If you want to get a good example of Rick's training methods, take a look at one of the DVDs from his four volume retriever training series "Fowl Dawgs." 

Rick and his assistant Trey Bullard have excellent work ethics and I know from personal experience -- I am now in Milaca training with him, your young dog will receive an excellent foundation for your dollar.

I know Rick is already making plans for the winter 2014 trip -- give him a call or send him an email. He has a WEB site: www.finelineretrievers.com


----------



## Takem_brewer (Jun 8, 2010)

Highly recommend Next Generation Gundogs (ngdtraining.com) and they are located right outside of Albert Lea, Mn.


----------



## Ricknb7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are you located? Ray Weaver is one of the best in the business. Bittersweet Kennels, Ray travels to South Carolina in the Winter Wapoolah Island Plantation, best training ground in the country. Ray has trained many MH and owned a Chessy that was a National Field Trial Champ. His kennel is located in Northern Indiana, when were not in ND chasing, ducks & geese. His cell # 574-596-9079. Ray is overly honest he will never steer you wrong. Rick Baker


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ricknb7 said:


> Owned a Chessy that was a National Field Trial Champ.


You might want to double check your sources on that one


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

EdA said:


> You might want to double check your sources on that one


Mais come on


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> My neighbor just got his golden back and he was telling me you should never verbally tell a dog what to do you just shock it, and it will know by the pattern of shocks what to do.


Don't send your pup the the trainer your neighbor used!

If you aspire to all age competition in field trials, don't even think of hunt tests until after basics and transition are over. At that time the dog is darn close to master hunter level, if not already there.


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Rick Stawski or Curtis


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am really surprised that no one has suggested that you attend a Hunt Test and a Field Trial! Go watch the dogs work at each level, see which pros are handling dogs you like, talk to the gallery, just see what is involved in each. Then you have a good idea what you are looking for. Have fun!


----------



## Backwater (Jul 10, 2013)

Ricknb7 said:


> Where are you located? Ray Weaver is one of the best in the business. Bittersweet Kennels, Ray travels to South Carolina in the Winter Wapoolah Island Plantation, best training ground in the country. Ray has trained many MH and owned a Chessy that was a National Field Trial Champ. His kennel is located in Northern Indiana, when were not in ND chasing, ducks & geese. His cell # 574-596-9079. Ray is overly honest he will never steer you wrong. Rick Baker



I have never, ever heard of a Chessie having NFC in front of their name?? Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Happened when the game was first beginning. I doubt it has happened since 1940 or so.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

NFC Chessie -

Absolutely Not!

W. D. Connor


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

canuckkiller said:


> NFC Chessie -
> 
> Absolutely Not!
> 
> W. D. Connor


Here is some information posted a while back by an RTF member. 



R.T. Haas said:


> 1936 Montauk Pilot won the Field & Stream trophy at East Islip L.I. *the equivalent of a NFC*. Pilot was owned by R.R.M. Carpenter Jr. and trained and handled by Harry Conklin.


john


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Regarding the term/designation National Retriever Champion -

The Field & Stream Trophy, prior to the first National Championship Stake in 1941 -
See the RHOF write-up re FC Rip, owned by Paul Bakewell inducted into the RHOF 1994.
Line 3 - ..."the dog named Rip (Golden Retriever) was to earn the title of 'outstanding retriever' of the year and received the Field & Stream Trophy for 1939 and for the second time in 1940 (Richard Halstead, Lino Lakes, Mn.)".

Helen Warwick in her book, The Complete Labrador Retriever lists the number of trials by year 1931 through 1941 the 1st year of the National Championship Stake:

1932 -2; '33- 2; '34-4; '35-5; '36-8; '37-10; 38-18; 39-15; 40-20; '41-21.

The Field & Stream Trophy was awarded to the outstanding retriever prior to 
the 1st National Championship Stake. It is matter/debate re semantics if in those years the F & S Trophy was representative of the outstanding retriever vs. being a national champion, which officially began in 1941 and thereafter.

W. D. Connor


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

rholton said:


> Marc Patton with Hidden Acres Retrievers in Monticello, MN. He trained here in GA last winter and I got to spend a lot of time training with him. He is who I would recommend. (717) 395-8036


I trained under Marc in a previous life. Very talented guy with a depth of knowledge very few other have to offer. Extremely careful with the collar. Didn't know he moved but if he's doing FT dogs he's a great trainer to consider.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Happened when the game was first beginning. I doubt it has happened since 1940 or so.


 Alas, no CBR has been NFC nor NAFC. And a word to the OP: suggestions you get from people you don't know on the internet may not get you the right trainer for you, but they can be a starting point. No good trainer is going to stay in the business long if they abuse the ecollar or any other training tool. Remember too that since you, as well as the dog, will need training, it's a good idea to find one close enough that you can attend regular training sessions along with your pup. Most will want the pup to be at least 6 mos., but there is a lot you can do with your pup during the first few months after you get him/her to get it ready, especially if you can day train with your pro of choice.


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

To the OP slow down! You haven't even received your pup yet. If its trials or test the first thing you need to do is build a very SOLID OB in your pup. That can be done at home as most trainers don't take pups till 6 mos. My suggestion is take yourself to some tests or trials (if there are any close to you) see which pro's you think might fit what you're looking for. See about coming out and seeing them train (maybe offer to throw a few birds). Go to a few like 5 or 6 then make a decision that best fits your needs. The trainer you're looking for might be further than you expected or could be right under your nose. Take your time do your HW and if your pup is as good as his breeding says you might find your pups registered name with some letters in front of or behind his registered name.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Julie, A MEN

And, carefully look at - the quality of training grounds, particularly the water, all the variations, the daily routines the trainer follows regarding how he cares for the dogs in his care, i.e., how exercised, individually or blantly turned out in a "pack" in a confined exercise yard which may result in bullying & injuries.

W. D. Connor


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

You have a great depth of options for field trial trainers. Steve Yozamp (won the National last year), Rick Stawski, Tim Springer, Clint Avant, Dave Rorem, Danny Farmer, Chris Ledford just to name a few that summer in MN and all are the typical winners and placements at a normal weekend up in this area.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Jason Baker of Baker Retrievers has been very successful. Summers in Mn. Winters in Ga.


----------

